# ##WAR THREAD## Which is the Best Multiplayer Game ?



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 13, 2009)

Title says all 
Shall we start the fight ?


*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/616/616905/ea-sports-fight-night-round-3-20050518113512053.jpg




I stand by the side of COD 4 even though UT is free...
But still COD 4 makes you play more to get more points and gears...
And since GTA 4 online is also worth mentioning....



So whose side are you on ?​


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2009)

Urban Terror


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2009)

I have lost touch of the recent multi-player games but the one I'd vote for is Quake III Arena. It's pure classic multi-player bliss. Seconding that would be Unreal Tournament 2004.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 13, 2009)

If i want fun in gameplay the i prefer UrT ,for hardcore Fragging i prefer COD 4.


----------



## max_demon (Apr 14, 2009)

AssaultCube , Counter Strike and GTA : SAMP are my fav


----------



## Goten (Apr 14, 2009)

CS


----------



## Sathish (Apr 14, 2009)

call of duty.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 14, 2009)

COD4 FTW


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2009)

Quake 3 arena + mods like Urban Terror

Nothing beats the fast gameplay. 8)


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 14, 2009)

CS anyday


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 14, 2009)

today i played COD 4 for hours ..

man after long time.. this game is top notch..

guys COD 4 makes you play more .. as you get more on class and gearrs ... this rocks..


i love UT too .. but it simply a game for hit and run multiplayers... come-kill-leave the server


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 14, 2009)

CS Source and 1.6
Then UT3 and UT04.
Medal Of Honor.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2009)

^^Hey guys, what about new Cross Fire Military shooter??


----------



## cyberjunkie (Apr 15, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 ! 

The Orange Box (priced between Rs. 800 and Rs. 1,000) comes with some five great games. Portal and Team Fortress 2 are excuse enough to buy it. You can even play any of the online Half Life 2 mods if you own it.

Those who do, post Steam IDs! We shall play sometime...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 15, 2009)

There shud be a poll i think with choices
CS [all flavours]
UT and Quake3
COD series
TF2
GTA SA MP
AOE/AOM
Warcraft 3


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 15, 2009)

Call Of Duty 4


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 15, 2009)

CoD4 FTW [2]


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quake 3 and Urban Terror are great. Warcraft 3 is good too.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 15, 2009)

shall we have a poll...

list all the best online/lan multiplayer games.. i will start the poll


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 15, 2009)

List is here:
CoD
CoD2
CoD4
CoD5
Urban Terror 
NFS Most Wanted
Unreal Tournament 2003
Unreal tournament 2004
Unreal tournament 3
World Of Warcraft
Warcraft 3
Counter Strike 1.6
Counter Strike Condition Zero
Counter Strike Source
GTA IV
Team Fortress 2
Gears Of War(Co-Op)

That's all I know.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 15, 2009)

ok will update the thread with poll..

i am not sure whether the forum will allow for huge list.. will try..
----------------------------


updated.... sorry had to club the games together...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 15, 2009)

Thankless creature!


----------



## max_demon (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ The forum doesnt allows more than 5 polls


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 15, 2009)

Woah! I think you're generalizing a very broad category here, probably best multiplayer shooter would have been sufficed, don't forget the MMORPGs that have gotten more number of addicted players than any genre ever played.

In the list, I would choose CoD:WaW, simply because just when you thought CoD4 can't get any better, they upped the ant with better gameplay and gamemode on CoD5 and of course the sweet bolt called Karbiner 98k, the best gun in any game ever. Needless to say, IW will push the bar even higher with the upcoming CoD:MW2 on nov 10.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Thankless creature!




sorry bro.. here they shutdown the power from 2 to 4.. so i had to update the thread fast... thats why i couldnt thank you ...anyway here is a big thanks for the list... 




*i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff112/Poppit2007/DySnag062DSmilieDrinking2DThx.gif?t=1239792366​


----------



## skippednote (Apr 16, 2009)

COD4 FTW


----------



## toofan (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Thankless creature!



Sunny Bhaiya why don;t you come to |CC|Japan. and if you play at any personal server then please inform me at |CC|Japan thanks.

I voted for Urban Terro 4.1.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 16, 2009)

America's Army used to be good but then, they started releasing heeyoooooooge updates and it's been going the CoD way eversince... (I mean large graphics improvements that can't be handled by my onboard video card, nothing else... ).

I'll still rate it above all of these.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2009)

IMHO Urban Terror is underrated.

Those who haven't played it for more than 30 days don't exactly know how good is the game.

(And may be those who haven't played any other game for 30 seconds like me, don't know how good are other games)


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 16, 2009)

COD4!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 18, 2009)

ny one playing cod waw?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 18, 2009)

Sigh everything I like isn't even in the poll  . I like Everquest and Chess mainly.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 18, 2009)

Include Serious Sam in the list too, I like playing Serious Sam in multiplayer.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2009)

Urban Terror RoCkS!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 18, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ny one playing cod waw?


yeah me plays it sometimes but servers are not so active n full..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 18, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> Sigh everything I like isn't even in the poll  . I like Everquest and Chess mainly.







saqib_khan said:


> Include Serious Sam in the list too, I like playing Serious Sam in multiplayer.






sorry guys the forum allows only 10 enteries.... 

there was more enteries.. i had to club them.... like COD in all one category and UT etc...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


The Conqueror said:


> yeah me plays it sometimes but servers are not so active n full..




cod 5 is many miles to go... just like cod4 years back..


havent played it .. how is it ? 

heard the guns suck... not lke in MW


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2009)

@Toofan,I come at CC server only but rarely. I'm inclined towards single player games these days. 
@Naveen, You're welcome!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ NP /


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 18, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> yeah me plays it sometimes but servers are not so active n full..


On the contrary, they are actually quite active and full, where are you looking. And with the release of new patch with new maps, they are bustling with activity now. I play daily atleast for an hour before going to bed.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2009)

is it better than cod4 ? 

how are the maps?


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 19, 2009)

Urban Terror + CS Condition Zero


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2009)

has the posts deleted ??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 22, 2009)

@ Hitboxx

COD WAW isnt anyway where COD4 in terms of Multiplayer.And this fact is reinstated by a huge list of empty servers.
But if u dont compare it with COD4 ,then its a decent game and continues the legacy of Activision Multiplayer Games forward.
*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/amrawtanshx.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 22, 2009)

Another COD4 fan here, just voted in the poll.
*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/bumpyshah.png


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 23, 2009)

cod 5 = cod 4 wannabe .. it puts in more than what cod4 had in terms of gameplay and WW2 look .. but the overall feel of the game = poop  .. characters feel as if they are sliding on the ground  ..

I vote CoD4 anyday .. Promod 4.41 + SnD = CS 1.6 beater anyday  ..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

cod4 rocks then ... !!


----------



## Joker (May 16, 2009)

sniping & aiming in UrT is more difficult. people can be jumping like kangaroos. not to forget the walljump maps like uptown which are enormous fun in ctf.

CoD4 = moar weapons, good grafix, complicated & realistic gameplay...thats why it is known to be a better game.

i can name many average players in UrT, who kick ass in CoD4.

free simple games like UrT remain underrated as they dont have that catchy appeal with them to attract more players.


----------



## toofan (May 16, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> On the contrary, they are actually quite active and full, where are you looking. And with the release of new patch with new maps, they are bustling with activity now. I play daily atleast for an hour before going to bed.



Why dont you play urban terror.


----------



## toofan (May 16, 2009)

Joker said:


> sniping & aiming in UrT is more difficult. people can be jumping like kangaroos. not to forget the walljump maps like uptown which are enormous fun in ctf.
> 
> CoD4 = moar weapons, good grafix, complicated & realistic gameplay...thats why it is known to be a better game.
> 
> ...



100% true. Call of duty type player will find difficult to play Urban Terror.


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 16, 2009)

All except, NFS, CS and GoW, I haven't played the last two, and the first one, I don't like.


----------



## toofan (May 16, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Another COD4 fan here, just voted in the poll.
> *miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/bumpyshah.png



LoL

Cod 4 = 11 hours

All time Urban terro = 305 hours.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2009)

No Battlefield game in the poll?
TF2 for me though.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> LoL
> 
> Cod 4 = 11 hours
> 
> All time Urban terro = 305 hours.



HAHA NIAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ico (May 16, 2009)

^ that's due to he hosted for long time for us.


----------

